# TIGER " The Alley Cat of Gasoline Alley Car Repair Shop



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Tiger won the front cover of our TNR calendar this year. We had to delay printing to know what to put for him because he suddenly had serious health issues. 

Tigers picture and write up was in the September 8th obituaries with humans in the local newspaper!

It was always the high light of dropping my sisters beater car off there was seeing Tiger!

Run free sweet man!










TIGER " The Alley Cat of Gasoline Alley Obituary: View TIGER Alley's Obituary by Green Valley News & Sun


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Handsome boy. Off to the bridge with you, young Tiger.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Tiger would sleep on the counter and they had a cat door cut into the repair shop. It was such a great set up for him.


----------

